# **New rider w/ big feet needs equipment advice***



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello All,

I turned 32 today, I'm 6-6, 265 lbs. Long time skier, took my 2nd snowboarding lesson today. From what my instructors have told me, I'm picking it up pretty quick. Carving turns on blue runs today; felt good. I just bought some Burton Ruler boots this weekend, size 15.
Looking for advice on board/binding setup. Instructors have recommended Burton King, Burton Custom X Wide, & Ride Yukon in 172.
The Yukon is the widest out of all of these boards (269 waist width vs 265 on the Burton's) I have not actually been into a shop to check these out yet.
Any advice and/or personal experience from "big foot" riders much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I have kinda big feet too, but nowhere near as big as you. I have size a size twelve and experience a little over hang on my board. Since I bought the board and I found out the first day I went snowboarding I bought some Palmer Risers. It raised my feet 10 mm. They make a super that raises your feet 20 mm. I would go for a board that fit you but if you have problems after you get a board you could always pick up some risers to give some added height.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd go with the Yukon, you can also check out the Libtech SkunkApe or the Rome Flag. I ride a flag 168 with a 13 boot and I weigh in at about 245 at 6'3". I don't think you'll really need the 172 but if you're gonna be riding a lot of pow it may be safer. 

The Yukon is a very, very nice board though but I think it's worth your look at the others I mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Check out the Elan El Grande in a 171. I have the board in a 167 and the thing despite the size turns amazingly because of the way it was made (which is usually a concern with wider boards). Here is the link to the page, Elan Snowboards, Elan makes great boards in general and this one for a big rider like yourself, I think, would be a good fit.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Since you are very new, I'd be a little hesitant to suggest the Custom X or Yukon. Both are really good boards for big feet, but from what I've heard, they are pretty advanced boards and will be more than you NEED. I've heard the Yukon is really stiff and tough for beginners. Plus, I'm not sure if you'd want to spend that much money on a first board (depends on your $ situation). This is all based on what I've read; I've never ridden these boards.

I think the King would be a great board for a beginner with big feet, but not sure if the width would be a problem...size 15 is pretty big. 

I've heard awsome things about the Skunk Ape and I think it is pretty wide. They also have some really big sizes if you want a really long board. I almost bought one this year. 

You should also look at Nitro's website. It think they make a couplde of really wide boards...check out the Magnum, I think it is wider than the Yukon and probably a little more beginner friendly. 

I have size 12 boots and felt the pain of being limited to wide boards. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the feedback from everyone. Budget is a bit of an issue. Kind of hard to justify dropping $500 on a board when I'm just starting out.
Question: is the Elan El Grande for advanced riders? Can a new rider hang on this? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

You should be able to ride it because the technology actually allows for easier turning with this board even though it is huge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

cmac4u said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I turned 32 today, I'm 6-6, 265 lbs. Long time skier, took my 2nd snowboarding lesson today. From what my instructors have told me, I'm picking it up pretty quick. Carving turns on blue runs today; felt good. I just bought some Burton Ruler boots this weekend, size 15.
> Looking for advice on board/binding setup. Instructors have recommended Burton King, Burton Custom X Wide, & Ride Yukon in 172.
> ...


I just purchased an Elan El Grande 171 and set it up with the 20 mm Palmer Power Link System (PLS) Super and Ride EX X-Large bindings (considered one of the best bindings for xl boots size 12-15). I'm 33 yrs. old, 6' 6" weigh 220 and have a size 16 foot which I squeeze into a size 15 8 year old K2 boot that has luckily packed down with years of use, f&*%$ when these are worn because nobody makes a size 16 boot as far as I can find.) All that said, after exhausting research I found the El Grande to be the widest board on the market and yet to have great control/rideability. Its's definately made for someone is spending time away from the park, due to it's directional set up, meaning is not great as a fakey stance board. I don't think the El Grande would be to advanced as a beginner, although the price isn't super cheap at $ 429.00. The trouble is finding one in a 171. I had to buy one in Vancouver BC and have it shipped to California, due to the limited supply sent to the US by Elan. You can order one for next year though, in my opinion it's worth the wait.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

baker1 said:


> I just purchased an Elan El Grande 171 and set it up with the 20 mm Palmer Power Link System (PLS) Super and Ride EX X-Large bindings (considered one of the best bindings for xl boots size 12-15). I'm 33 yrs. old, 6' 6" weigh 220 and have a size 16 foot which I squeeze into a size 15 8 year old K2 boot that has luckily packed down with years of use, f&*%$ when these are worn because nobody makes a size 16 boot as far as I can find.) All that said, after exhausting research I found the El Grande to be the widest board on the market and yet to have great control/rideability. Its's definately made for someone is spending time away from the park, due to it's directional set up, meaning is not great as a fakey stance board. I don't think the El Grande would be to advanced as a beginner, although the price isn't super cheap at $ 429.00. The trouble is finding one in a 171. I had to buy one in Vancouver BC and have it shipped to California, due to the limited supply sent to the US by Elan. You can order one for next year though, in my opinion it's worth the wait.


Nice. Thanks for the advice. I have pretty much been forced to narrow my search down to the el grande and the nitro magnum.
The nitro is 278 wide, while the el grande being the biggest in the world gives you a little more width at 284. I like the price tag of the nitro, but might have to suck it up and go for the big boy. Where abouts in CA are you? I'm in NorCal, Bay Area. Spending my time at Kirkwood this season. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in Southern California hanging out at Bear mountain..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

From the peninsula myself and usually Tahoe bound i.e. Squaw/Alpine/Northstar. One thing to definately consider with your size 15s are the additional of the Palmer PLS riser plates. They go between your binding and board and give you an additional 1-2 cm of height depending on the model. They not only make a tremendous difference with toe drag, but also make transition from toe to heel effortless. Happy hunting!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you have boots yet? If so, you should try to find a few wide boards in a shop and see how the boot actually fits. Size 15 is pretty big, but I'm not sure if you have to go as big as the El Grande...the Magnum might be big enough. Plus the risers would help if you don't want to be narrowed down to one board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> Do you have boots yet? If so, you should try to find a few wide boards in a shop and see how the boot actually fits. Size 15 is pretty big, but I'm not sure if you have to go as big as the El Grande...the Magnum might be big enough. Plus the risers would help if you don't want to be narrowed down to one board.


Yes I bought some burton ruler boots last weekend. I'm going to try to flag down a few wide boards this weekend and see how the boots match up.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I have last years model of the K2-Wide Select. K2 Snowboards 07/08

It's one of my favorite boards & sweet if your looking to do some good carving. Medium flex & responsive. MY boot size is 14 & I run Drake Super Sport II w/ the K2 & Ride EX bindings on my other board. By the way I uesed to be a skiier as well needless to say after rollin on a board you will probably never put a pair of skis on again lol. G-luk


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

baker1 said:


> I just purchased an Elan El Grande 171 and set it up with the 20 mm Palmer Power Link System (PLS) Super and Ride EX X-Large bindings (considered one of the best bindings for xl boots size 12-15). I'm 33 yrs. old, 6' 6" weigh 220 and have a size 16 foot which I squeeze into a size 15 8 year old K2 boot that has luckily packed down with years of use, f&*%$ when these are worn because nobody makes a size 16 boot as far as I can find.) All that said, after exhausting research I found the El Grande to be the widest board on the market and yet to have great control/rideability. Its's definately made for someone is spending time away from the park, due to it's directional set up, meaning is not great as a fakey stance board. I don't think the El Grande would be to advanced as a beginner, although the price isn't super cheap at $ 429.00. The trouble is finding one in a 171. I had to buy one in Vancouver BC and have it shipped to California, due to the limited supply sent to the US by Elan. You can order one for next year though, in my opinion it's worth the wait.


Ride Snowboards actually makes a size 16 boot, they go all the way up to 22. But my dilemma is is that i'm 6' 3", weigh 280 and have size 17 boot. Its hard to find a board wide enough to accommodate my foot. Does anyone have any ideas on to what would actually fit me?


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just finished my first season of snowboarding. At the beginning of winter I did a lot of research into the available boards for me. I am 6’3” 250lb w/ size 13 boot. Because of my size and foot size I found my selection to be limited at first. I imagine that I am not the only person to experience this frustration, so I thought this post might help some people. Here is a list of snowboards that I found that had at least a 26.8cm waist width and were long enough that I wouldn’t drown in the powder:

“Manufacturer”
“Board #1”, Length (cm), Waist Width(cm)
“Board #2”, Length (cm), Waist Width(cm)

Never Summer
Legacy-R, 170	27.0	(My personal favorite, if only I had the cash)
Revolver-R 164	26.9	(Twin, Good for the park)
Heratage-X 166	26.9
Titan-TX 169	26.9	(Fast)

Nitro
Magnum Gunslinger	168	27.8
Magnum Warpath	165	27.4
Pantera Wide 166	27.3	
Shield Tigre/Venti Wide165	27.2

Venture
Zypher / Helix 166	28.0
(All ventures snowboards can be ordered with 24, 26, or 28cm ww)
($545)

Arbor
Roundhouse 167	27.0	($550)

Elan
El Grande 167	28.4	
Crest Wide 167	27.4

Atomic
Alibi Wide 165	26.9 (Rented this one. Is was nice and stiff and carved well)
Exeter 168	??.?
Hatchet Wide 162	??.?	(Park)

Head
Transit XL 164	27.0	(Twin, Good for the park)

GNU
Riders Choice Wide	166	26.8

Lib Tech
Skunk Ape 167	26.8	(also 172, 26.8)

Option
Logic Wide 167	26.8
Redline Wide 167	27.1

K2
Anagram Wide	163	26.8
Brigade Wide 163	26.8
Format Wide 165	27.1	(MY BOARD!)
Podium Wide 167	26.9
Zepplin Wide 166	26.8

Ride
Yukon 172	26.9	(also 168, 26.7)
Fleetwood 165	27.0

Burton
Mayhem Wide 165	26.8

Forum
Raider 163	26.9

Rosignal
Scope Wide 163	27.0

Solomon
Ace Magnum 172	??.?

Lamar
“One” Series:
Mission/Blazer/Diablo 163	27.0

This is probably a little late for most people, but may help if you are a big guy looking to get a good deal in the offseason and go snowboarding next year. I got my K2 Format Wide 165, Drake Super Sport Bindings, and Burton Moto boots on a really good deal near the beginning of the season and the setup was great to learn on. I had no trouble with toe/heel drag while carving. I would like my next board to be a little longer and stiffer because I enjoy just going fast and carving the most.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

K2-Select said:


> I have last years model of the K2-Wide Select. K2 Snowboards 07/08
> 
> It's one of my favorite boards & sweet if your looking to do some good carving. Medium flex & responsive. MY boot size is 14 & I run Drake Super Sport II w/ the K2 & Ride EX bindings on my other board. By the way I uesed to be a skiier as well needless to say after rollin on a board you will probably never put a pair of skis on again lol. G-luk


I am also using a K2 wide board(mid flex), super sport bindings, and sz 13 foot, so mabey you could answer this. I was looking into getting a stiffer setup in the future and I have been told that the Ride EX is stiff and has good response due to its metal base plate. Do you think the Ride EX is any more responsive than the Drake SS?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Never Summer
Legacy-R (The best out of them all and its only money so just buy it)
Titan (Crazy fast but will rape you unless you can control it)


Here are my comments on two of your choices. I own a 163 NS legacy r
I go fast and rip up the whole mountain on it I love and its bomb proof

Heres a pic of me throwin down a nice carve on it


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

burton bullet is a decent all mountain beginner board made for people with big feet. best part is it'll only set you back a couple hundred bucks


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

What kind of ridingdo you plan on focusing on? because I honestly don't think you need to go that big for a board unless your riding powder every day. I'm the same size as you (15 feet, 6'6'' and 250 pounds ) and I ride a 161 wide without risers adn the board is wide enough. You really can rock almost any wide board out there with 15's, its feet bigger then that where you really have to start looking for the really wide boards. 

I ride a 161 wide bataleon goliath and love it, also have a 161 neversummer revolver-r. they aren''t exactly beginner boards but the infinity-R that someone suggested above is a great board too.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Might wanna check out the Neversummer Heritage X. I just picked one up a couple weeks ago. It's nice and wide, the 166 is 269, and the 163 is 268. 

Never Summer Heritage X Snowboard | Men's

Probably worth checking out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

*A little help for a big guy....*

Hi - I have been following this forum from google and I appreciate the answers. I am 6'5", weigh 270lbs, and wear a size 17 shoe - I have been skiing for many years and I love it, but my friends have all made the switch to Snowboards and I want to start. I just purchased the Ride Bigfoot Snowboard boots and am looking for a snowboard. I was recommended the Arbor Roundhouse, but people here have recommended the Elan El Grande - which is better for me? Or are there other suggestions. Thank you all in advance...

Zo


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply and all - I did check them out. The Elan El Grande board seems to have the widest waist at 28.4cm. I am wondering about bindings - was referred to the Ride Delta Movement, but the Evo online rep recommended the Ride XRC XL bindings...which is better for me? They all state a max foot of 15 or so and I wear a 17 - any suggestions? Thanks again...

Zo


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Whats up Zo.. I'm a newbie here..I'm 6'3, 250, size 16 shoes. I just ordered a 2010 Nitro Magnum 165.. Obviously havin to go with the Ride Bigfoot boots.. I too am having a problem finding bindings.. I was leaning towards the Ride NRC XL bindings, as I read a review from someone who bought the size 17 bigfoots and said the NRC XLs fit no problem.. Also, they have gotten much better reviews than the SPis which were also supposed to be the other 'recommended' binding (via the Ride website). Hope I helped a little.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, just talked to a rep at The House (the-house.com) and they confirmed some Ride bindings will work with 16-17 but obviously all the settings are goin to be maxed out on those.. She strongly recommended the Technine T9 XL due to the fact that its made for bigger feet, even though it's a 2 year old binding, it's a good option. So I guess take that for what it is, too.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

*My Setup 6'9" 246 lb 38 inseam*

Hi all, I followed this thread when I was making my decision this year to buy my own setup.
My finalists were:
Lib Tech Skunk ape 172
Never Summer Legacy 168
Burton Custom X Wide 168

also considered the following on ebay but let them pass:
Lib Tech doughboy shredder 190
Lib Tech Grocer 180
both are older boards.

I originally bought a purple Nitro Fusion 172 from ebay, and discovered that the hole pattern
doesn't work with any binding manufactured today. I couldn't even find any pictures
of this board online it is so old! Since I was concerned about being called gramps already,
I didn't want to show up with massively old school gear, drilled on bidings, etc.
I put it in the garage for later use and finally decided on a brand new 10-11 Lib Tech Skunk Ape
after reading around the forums and reviews. This board just looks freaking awesome,
so many people just stare at it, and I get lots of props on the lift from other boarders.

I am loving the ride, we don't see much powder here in new york, so the magnatraction is the bomb for icy cruddy days. 

I comparison shopped on many sites, this board is never on discount during the season.
After missing a few slighty useds on ebay, Kearns on buysnow.com tipped the scale to
the 2010-2011 Skunk Ape 172, convincing me that I didn't need to go bigger...
He also gave me a discount code to use when I told him I needed something else to
make me jump off, bite the bullet, etc. I got the new board for just 50 more than I would
have gotten a used one for. Thanks Kearns!

I decided on the Ride EX XL size bindings, they fit great, 16 would fit in there as well.
The Flow step in system is appealing to me after observing it on the mountain, and I
would like to try those, maybe I will purchase them in the off season this year. I spent 
less on bindings since I am a beginner and already went all out on the deck.

I bought some Burton Jeremy Jones Freestyle boots, I hate them and am getting some
replacements now. I ride goofy and they made my left achilles tendon hurt so bad on the
second day in a row. Then freezing rain started and I decided to go home anyway...
I am ditching them and will try some DC Super Parks next time I ride.

I got Level Fly gloves with built in wrist protection in size 3xl. These things have
a new form of wrist protection invented by an orthopedic surgeon who specializes in
snowboard injuries, "Dr. George". I don't know the science behind it, but they are just
awesome gloves anyway, and I feel good about spending a little more for them.
I beefed numerous times and my wrists are fine, plus the gloves come like halfway
down my forearm, and have a nice tightening system.

For pants I got Columbia Tall sizes, 2XLT...the waist is too big for me, can't imagine the guy that
these really fit !! They work well with a belt and I like the baggy look anyway.
I wear my North Face McMurdo Jacket which is actually way to heavy for boarding.


----------

